
Sheryl Sandberg Board's 'First Choice' UBER CEO Candidate - kimsk112
http://www.ibtimes.com/whats-next-uber-sheryl-sandberg-boards-first-choice-ceo-candidate-sources-say-2555576
======
foobarbazetc
Easily the best choice out of the currently talked about options.

